# At Whistler now - any questions?



## Victoria (Oct 21, 2007)

We are nicely settled into the wonderful Westin - beautiful unit, rainy outside.  We have come up here in the last four Octobers, and this is the first time it has rained.  Last week we were at the Whistlerview - no comparison!  It is not a bit crowded in the village - lots of dogs as this is "Ruff" week-end.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 23, 2007)

Have a great week. 

Most of the week is expected to be dry (except Weds).


----------

